# Bonnie at the beach



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What's that dog doing over there?









Hmmmm....









he he he



















Tired and happy:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very pretty ! Great shots


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

She is so beautiful! I love beach poodle pics


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love seeing them have so much fun!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMgosh! What a smile that Bonnie has! The "digging sequence" made me LOL!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, I almost didn't post that because it was PG13 instead of G, but it was so hilarious when she did it. She peed right in the hole he dug!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sure looks fun! What beach are you on? As far as I can tell none of the beaches here in Ventura County, CA allow dogs. And even if they did, walking on our beaches usually results in splotches of tar all over one's feet. (A legacy of the Santa Barbara oil spill of 1969, natural seepage, and probably leaks from those big platforms you can see just offshore.) Considering how hard it is to remove that horrible black gunk from hairless human feet, I shudder to think what would happen to my white poodle's poms. :afraid:


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Potential Collage*

Outwest;

These are lovely photos. They would make a beautiful collage!
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh wow!!! I LOVE THESE!!! Wonderful photos! She looks so precious and so happy!!! I enjoyed seeing her coloring on these pictures, the warm light apricot tone to it, very pretty girl!!  I'm so glad to hear you all had fun, thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Leullman, I'm sorry you have tar on your beaches.  The dog beach is over a mile long. It's wonderful with plenty of space for everyone:

Home Page

http://surfcitysurfdog.com/


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great photos. Bonnie has always had a soft spot in my heart. She is such a lovely young lady. And you can sure see what a lover she is. So many pics with so many different dogs and peace and harmony reign. Good girl Bonnie.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

What terrific pictures, and Bonnie is having such a good time! Thanks.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

such great photos- she looks way to happy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie shows everything on her face. She's a keeper.  She is a small standard and just barely fits in my lap. That's where she thinks she belongs when not exploring. Silly girl.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, she is just gorgeous. Love her pretty face. And the one of her peeing is too funny. Your photos are fabulous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

When you have more then one dog it is really great to take them on individual outings. Looks like she had a blast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! What FANTASTIC photos! I love the peepee photo! it made me laugh out loud and the 'on-the-lap' photo made me say, "AWWWW!" Happy, happy Bonnie, had a happy, happy day!


----------

